# Gimp Gap Lichtschwert+Clash



## Jedi777 (9. Januar 2007)

Gibts bei Gimp Gap eine Möglichkeit, ein LS zu machen ohne Einzelbildbearbeitung? bei AFX kann man zum nächsten Frame sprigen, die Masken ändern und am Ende muss man nur 1mal das LS animieren.
Auserdem weis oich nicht wie ich einen Clash effekt in Gimp schaffe.


----------



## Darth Ota (2. Juni 2007)

Äh was ist eigentlich AFX


----------

